# Need Hex Bolt for Older Velux Skylight



## xquercus (Jun 17, 2007)

I have an older Velux skylight purchased in about 1992. Just like most skylights I've seen, the handle is held on to a hex "bolt" which is turned to open/close the window. This hex "bolt" has worn down and needs to be replaced. Unfortunately, Velux has changed styles of hex bolts. The old style, which I need, is held into the operating mechanisim by a retaining screw right through the center of the bolt. The newer ones are snap in and not campatible without replacing the entire operating arm. I have the part number of the old style bolt (017505) however they are not available from Velux nor can I find anything online. The newer hex bolt (017690) is not compatible.

Does anyone have any suggesions as to a source for this bolt? Replacing the operating arm calls for $60 in parts and I'd rather just buy the $8 bolt.


----------



## StevenS (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm also looking for the same bolt. Let me know if you find anything.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

You got a photo of what one looks like ?


----------



## StevenS (Mar 13, 2008)

SPS-1 said:


> You got a photo of what one looks like ?


Here is a photo of the worn-out bolt I'm trying to replace:


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I assume you mean the item on the left.

If Velux don't sell them anymore, your only choice is to make one. Possibly start with a coupling nut. I have enough toys that I could do it without much difficulty, but I guess you do not. 

Otherwise, the OP was suggesting you could replace the arm set.


----------



## Dfranken (5 mo ago)

Please see my attached jury rig to fix worn out hex connector. I filed the worn-out hex connector end to an approx. 1/4" square and epoxy glued it into a 1/4" drive 5/16" socket, then inserted a 5/16" hex tie rod connector. I then connected the unit to the skylight with a slightly longer machine screw. If the tie rod connector wears out in the future, it can easily be replaced. Hope this helps someone else. Regards Dan


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@Dfranken It's a 12 year old thread. Hopefully the OP got their window fixed by now.


----------



## Dfranken (5 mo ago)

chandler48 said:


> @Dfranken It's a 12 year old thread. Hopefully the OP got their window fixed by now.


Hey maybe someone else has the same issue. thats the beauty of the internet, they might find it here


----------



## StevenS (Mar 13, 2008)

I had the same problem last year, and my brother was able to make a replacement part for me. If it happens again, I may try @Dfranken's solution.


----------

